# Still pass with wrong answer?



## Gothemi (Dec 5, 2009)

I just took my NREMT-B test today.  Many questions I felt confident about my answers, however I just noticed one that I for sure answered incorrectly?  Is it still possible to pass?  Some questions seemed to easy, I am concerned this is because I failed so horribly that it gave me easy questions.  I stopped at 70 and the last question I am sure was correct.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 5, 2009)

Gothemi said:


> I just took my NREMT-B test today.  Many questions I felt confident about my answers, however I just noticed one that I for sure answered incorrectly?  Is it still possible to pass?  Some questions seemed to easy, I am concerned this is because I failed so horribly that it gave me easy questions.  I stopped at 70 and the last question I am sure was correct.



your not going to answer every question correctly and yes it is still possible to pass. the point is to answer more correctly than incorrectly.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 5, 2009)

Gothemi said:


> I just took my NREMT-B test today.  Many questions I felt confident about my answers, however I just noticed one that I for sure answered incorrectly?  Is it still possible to pass?  Some questions seemed to easy, I am concerned this is because I failed so horribly that it gave me easy questions.  I stopped at 70 and the last question I am sure was correct.



I questions seemed way too easy to me as well. I passed at 60. Maybe you just know your stuff.


----------



## Angel (Dec 6, 2009)

alot of people who say theyve passed got the last answer correct...i think theres a thread on it somewhere around here


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 6, 2009)

There is NO co-relation of the "last answer" and scores. Never has been nor will ever be. Truthfully, why it is even discussed is foolish as it has nothing to do with the test results. 

As mentioned there are several posts discussing the testing technique of the NREMT. As a test item writer for them, I can assure you there is a lengthy and complex process on how the points are assigned per each question and how the total is tabulated. Much more in depth than the majority of EMT"s taking would ever understand. 

So here's the scoop... either you pass or you didn't. There is not a so called average that is released anymore so describing it stopped at 60 or even 120 has no relevancy. There are pilot test questions that are placed within each test and one does not know if the questions they are receiving are really being graded/scored or part of a study.... again; it is foolish and numbers have NO means in the scores... as each question is based upon scores on how difficult the question is NOT an over all average. 

So take the test, pass or fail. It only test over the minimal means for safety of the public. If you fail prepare better and study more and retake it again. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## Gothemi (Dec 6, 2009)

The area I don't think I did well in is Operations.  I know I missed a question in regards to PPE with a TB patient.  If I did bomb one subject, is it possible to pass if I did well elsewhere?  

Also, what about repeat questions.  I noticed that I got two questions that were exactly the same.  I read on the NREMT website that I can ask for a review (after paying more money, what a joke), but I don't think they will even admit the mistake and what good would it actually do?  Do I get to see the question list?  If not, how can I contest anything if I can't see it?  If they do admit the mistake, do I get my money back for the review and application fee?


----------



## Angel (Dec 6, 2009)

Honestly though think about it. You are sick or injured....most likely in pain and your getting worked on. Do you want some kid who just barely by the skin of his teeth to be touching you? 
Some kid who may or may not know what he's doing trying to control bleeding? "Oops I let go of that arterial pressure point and there's clots shooting all through your body!! I forgot about that"

Seriously consider it. Last night I was in the er doing my obs and a motorcycle vic came in and I was asked to do c-spine. Imagine if I did it wrong (thinking I knew what was going on) and because of me that kid was paralyzed. 
Yea accidents happen I don't think EMS is the place for those who just got by

This isn't an attack but all the time I see posts from people taking their NREMT 3 times plus and are convinced their capable...
Goodluck in any case.


----------



## Gothemi (Dec 6, 2009)

What about the thousands who are already working in the field who never had to take or pass the NREMT?  What about those who do not accept the NREMT as being relevant?  I don't want to say too much before I get my results.  

Though, I cannot believe it takes so long.  We are in the computer age.  Send me an E-mail right after the test, pass/fail.  Does somebody actually have to type that information in somewhere? So much for the advancement of computer testing...


----------



## Angel (Dec 6, 2009)

you took in friday? itll probably take till monday...try not to stress too much the test is over
and your right but i mean any level of testing, some kid who got the minimum to stay in the class most likely doesnt know enough to provide good care or even mediocre care...is what im saying. 
nremt is not the end all be all but i do think its good for weeding out the just barely from the ones who know what their doing


----------



## Gothemi (Dec 6, 2009)

Angel said:


> you took in friday? itll probably take till monday...try not to stress too much the test is over
> and your right but i mean any level of testing, some kid who got the minimum to stay in the class most likely doesnt know enough to provide good care or even mediocre care...is what im saying.
> nremt is not the end all be all but i do think its good for weeding out the just barely from the ones who know what their doing



I will agree with that.  I finished highest in my class, though now that I think about it we didn't cover many things that I was asked on the test.  Triage, Glasgow Coma Score and some others.  I hope those were pilots because I don't think I got those right.  Oddly I think I did well on the hard questions, but forgot some basics.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 7, 2009)

Gothemi said:


> The area I don't think I did well in is Operations.  I know I missed a question in regards to PPE with a TB patient.  If I did bomb one subject, is it possible to pass if I did well elsewhere?
> 
> *Also, what about repeat questions.  I noticed that I got two questions that were exactly the same.*  I read on the NREMT website that I can ask for a review (after paying more money, what a joke), but I don't think they will even admit the mistake and what good would it actually do?  Do I get to see the question list?  If not, how can I contest anything if I can't see it?  If they do admit the mistake, do I get my money back for the review and application fee?



I do not understand your motive or the undue questioning. It is totally *impossible* to receive the same question ever; no matter how many times you take the test to receive the same question. Sorry; it is designed by experts and strictly controlled to ensure validity and professional ethics. One might see similar questions that one may describe as the same question but in reality it is not the same question. One can only write only so many questions on how to open an airway or any subject as that goes until it appears to be the same. There are over 3,000 test bank questions to ensure one does NOT receive the same question. 

As far as mistake; do you really want to go there? This is a* Board Examination* and although it is such it is also known to be one of the highest pass rates and easier board examinations within the medical community. Remember; they only test the* minimum standards*.* NO*; they will not let anyone to review their tests as this violates credibility and such standards that you had agreed upon (did you not read the form?) when you signed to take the test. 

The test as well is also known as one of the cheaper National Examinations available in comparison to other medical professional tests.  

It is obvious that you did not read their section upon how the tests is developed or graded. As I attempted to post and describe each test question has a given weight not part of the number of a total percentile. In other words not all questions count the same; some have a higher number assigned to them as the difficulty increases. This is why some tests shut off at 60 and in others at 120 and so forth.... As one answers more difficult questions the less number of questions is given and opposite can be said the more one fails a question an easier question is given and will require to have more questions answered to obtain the correct percentile in passing. 

By you not reading my posts indicates that you may not be reading and ignoring the questions; which may be part of the problem of test taking skills. 

I find it interesting your already pointing faults when you have not received your results as of yet. I can assure you the test is well designed and reviewed by those that have a higher education level and expertise than being an EMT. One can protest the tests as described in their website as well policy and procedures set forth upon the register form. It is very rare occurrence that a reverse occurs in fact I have never heard of such. More common is the idea of accepting your failure and striving to focusing to retake and pass the National Examination if it is even needed. 

R/r 911


----------



## Paramedicpops (Dec 7, 2009)

Well said!!


----------



## Angel (Dec 8, 2009)

well did you pass?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 8, 2009)

Gothemi said:


> What about the thousands who are already working in the field who never had to take or pass the NREMT?  What about those who do not accept the NREMT as being relevant?  I don't want to say too much before I get my results.



Err... so what about the people who were certified before NREMT  became the standard in their state (since some states do not utilize NREMT for their certification tests)? It's like complaining that prior to 2004, US medical school graduates weren't required to pass a practical examination (USMLE Step 2 Clinical Skills exam. COMLEX introduced a practical in 2005), but now we are required to have a practical examination.


----------

